# Ausweichen...



## Vincious (12. September 2008)

Beim CharPlaner is (nur bis 20?) die ausweichchance beim schurken komplett falsch

mit lvl 1 hat laut dem planer ein mensch 0,61%, in wirklichkeit etwas über 20%. somit kommt bei einem extrem getwinkten 19er auch "nur" 15% anstatt 35% heraus und ein lvl 1er twink kommt nicht auf über 5% anstatt ~65%


wollt ich nur ehm gesagt habn (sry falls es schon kam I HATE SUFU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------

